# Echolote / Fishfinder



## Merkathor (5. April 2010)

Hallo Zusammen #h,

ich suche ein Echolote/Fishfinder für Ostsee (Eckernförder Bucht).
Habe mir 5 Stück ausgesucht und jetzt brauche ich Eure Hilfe und Eure Erfahrung. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt. Bitte schreiben nur, wenn Ihr Erfahrung mit diesen Geräten habt.  Oder wenn ihr ein anderes Gerät habt und es empfehlen würdet  (bis 300,-€)
|kopfkrat
1. Humminbird - 535 Fishfinder / Echolot
2. Humminbird - 550 Fishfinder / Echolot
3. Lowrance X-52 Fishfinder / Echolot
4. Garmin Farb-Echolot / Fishfinder 160c
5. Garmin Farb-Echolot / Fishfinder 300c
  Vielen Dank im voraus
  Alex:vik:


----------



## Farsundklaus (5. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*

Vieleicht kannst du das günstig schießen http://cgi.ebay.de/Ein-neues-ECHOLOT-LOWRANCE-X135_W0QQitemZ370359384260QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item563b23b8c4


----------



## Zielfisch (5. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*

Hallo Alex,
Du solltest Dir vieleicht auch noch mal von Lowrance das Mark 5x oder Mark 5X Pro anschauen und bei der Preislage in Betracht ziehen...
Viele Grüsse,
Zielfisch


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (6. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*



Zielfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> Du solltest Dir vieleicht auch noch mal von Lowrance das Mark 5x oder Mark 5X Pro anschauen und bei der Preislage in Betracht ziehen...
> Viele Grüsse,
> Zielfisch


 

Die Begründung für diese Empfehlung wäre mal SEHR interessant, insbesondere für das Mark-5x Pro! Warum sollte genau dieses Gerät für die Ostsee geeignet sein? Nur weil es ist der Preisspanne von Alex liegt?


----------



## Zielfisch (6. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> Die Begründung für diese Empfehlung wäre mal SEHR interessant, insbesondere für das Mark-5x Pro! Warum sollte genau dieses Gerät für die Ostsee geeignet sein? Nur weil es ist der Preisspanne von Alex liegt?


 
Ich hatte letzte Woche die Gelegenheit, das 5x Pro live bei einem Kollegen zu sehen und mir hat diese Funktion "Trackback" extrem gut gefallen. Das ist die gleiche Funktion, die man ja schon von den HDS-Modellen her kennt. Dieses "Zurückspulen" des Echolotbildes ist extrem gut um sich einen noch besseren Eindruck vom Gewässer zu machen...
Zudem hat das Gerät mit 2400 Watt Sendeleistung dicke ausreichend Power für alle Belange des Ostseeangelns...
Reicht Dir das als Begründung?
Die Humminbird und Garmingeräte kenn ich nicht so gut, aber bevor Du, Alex, das X-52 in Erwägung ziehst, solltest Du dir wie gesagt das Mark 5x Pro anschauen.

Viele Grüsse,
Zielfisch


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (6. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*



Zielfisch schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche die Gelegenheit, das 5x Pro live bei einem Kollegen zu sehen und mir hat diese Funktion "Trackback" extrem gut gefallen. Das ist die gleiche Funktion, die man ja schon von den HDS-Modellen her kennt. Dieses "Zurückspulen" des Echolotbildes ist extrem gut um sich einen noch besseren Eindruck vom Gewässer zu machen...
> Zudem hat das Gerät mit 2400 Watt Sendeleistung dicke ausreichend Power für alle Belange des Ostseeangelns...
> Reicht Dir das als Begründung?
> Die Humminbird und Garmingeräte kenn ich nicht so gut, aber bevor Du, Alex, das X-52 in Erwägung ziehst, solltest Du dir wie gesagt das Mark 5x Pro anschauen.
> ...


 


Du vergisst dabei nur eins zu beachten: Das Gerät hat die Sendewinkel 60° und 120° - das ist für die Ostsee sicher alles andere, als geeignet. Bei 60° hat man ungefähr einen Bereich, der der Gewässertiefe entspricht. Bei 20 Metern hast Du also einen riesigen Bereich von 20 Metern Gewässerboden, der erfasst wird - da kriegst Du keinerlei klare Strukturanzeigen aufm Display - das ist technisch gar nicht möglich bei 480x480 Pixeln.

Die neuen Funktionen sind sicher gut und nützlich, aber in anderen Einsatzbereichen.


----------



## Zielfisch (6. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*

Fischereiaufsicht,
das "Problem" hast Du aber doch mit so ziemlich jedem Standardgerät mit dem 200 KHz-Geber. 200 KHz hat eine Kernstrahlung von 20 Grad, dh effektive Erfassung 60 Grad. Diese Frequenz wird in der Regel von fast allen Anglern bis zu einer Tiefe von 80-100 Metern genutzt. Der Sendekegel läuft übrigens nach unten hin wieder zusammen, deshalb spricht mal ja auch von einer Kegelform. Auf 20 Metern reichen die 200 KHz oftmals noch nicht mal um z.B. beim Trolling das Downriggerblei auf den Bildschirm zu bekommen, die schalten dann tatsächlich auf eine niedrigere Frequenz um. Wenn Alex auch nach Norwegen will, sollte er ein Gerät mit einem 50/200 KHz-Geber nutzen, aber bei den Tiefen ist er mit einem Standardgeber 83/200 KHz bestens aufgehoben.


----------



## Loup de mer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*



Zielfisch schrieb:


> ...Der Sendekegel läuft übrigens nach unten hin wieder zusammen, deshalb spricht mal ja auch von einer Kegelform...


Ähm... Zielfisch, du vermischwechselst hier was !
Der Sendekegel läuft nicht unten wieder zusammen. Das ist technisch nicht korrekt und daher irreführend. Schallwellen breiten sich im homogenen Medium geradlinig in alle Richtungen aus.
Was du meinst, ist die Richtcharakteristik einer Antenne (hier Echlolotgeber) im Polardiagramm.
Und man spricht hier von einer *Keulen*form #h!


----------



## Loup de mer (6. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> ...Bei 60° hat man ungefähr einen Bereich, der der Gewässertiefe entspricht. Bei 20 Metern hast Du also einen riesigen Bereich von 20 Metern Gewässerboden, der erfasst wird - da kriegst Du keinerlei klare Strukturanzeigen aufm Display - das ist technisch gar nicht möglich bei 480x480 Pixeln...


 
Für 20m Tiefe muss man aber schon ein ganzes Stück rausfahren auf die Ostsee. Und dann 10m Grundradius "ableuchten" - finde ich okay.
Bei 20m Wassertiefe bildet ein Pixel eine Struktur der Höhe von 4,17cm ab. Das reicht doch.
Ich weiß, du hast u.a. ein HDS-10 wenn ich mich recht entsinne, aber der TE sucht ein Echolot bis 300,-Euro und da ist bei 480x480 Pixel Ende der Fahnenstange #h


----------



## Merkathor (9. April 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*

Moin, Moin,

Danke an Alle, die hier erwas geschrieben haben.

Hab mir jetzt  Humminbird 718 bestellt.

Hoffe das war eine gute Entscheidung.

Schöne Grüße aus Kiel
Alex


----------



## Müritzfisch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Echolote / Fishfinder*

Hallo!
Ich suche ein mobiles echolot bis 300 eur hauptsächlich für deutsche Binnengewässer. 
Kann jemand was empfehlen?


----------

